# Nauticapedia Image - Petroleum Drilling in Canada's Beaufort Sea



## Nauticapedia

The brief drilling and petroleum exploration boom in Canada's Arctic saw a flurry of marine activity unlike anything previously in Arctic history. Large specialized ships supported drill platforms while specialists learned to cope with operations in ice floes. Captain Alec Provan provides a photo essay from the perspective of a Master of a large support vessel as an integral part of the Canmar fleet. See the images at http://www.nauticapedia.ca/Gallery/BeaufortSea_3.php


----------

